# Missouri Winter



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

So I am just starting to build my coop, money is a factor and I was wondering if there was something special I needed to factor in for the colder months as I can't afford nor want to have to build this thing twice. Any input is welcome.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just went through all this on a thread about winter in Colorado. Mostly insulation, heated water bowls, protection from wet, draft and predators. Good food and clean water daily. Pick chickens that can tolerate cold.


----------



## thepoleys (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks wanted to make sure I wasn't going to spend needlessly but that's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We put rolled insulation in the walls & ceiling to really cut the heat bill. Their run is roofed and is also wrapped in clear plastic during the winter months to make it more pleasant for them to still go outside. We added the hand-me-down vinyl siding last year and that really snugged up their little house. I'm in Upper Michigan so it does get bitter cold here too.


----------

